# PPI Sample Exam



## EnviroMe (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you guys think it is worthy taking the "the other board" sample Exam eventhough the format is different than the actual test? Is anyone planning to take it or have taken it?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm an ME studying for my first attempt at the PE exam in two weeks. It's my understanding that your practice test is only 1/2 the questions as the full exam. If that is correct, I'd highly recommend you take it under timed conditions giving yourself 2hrs for the morning problems and 2hrs for the afternoon. It won't give you the full 8hr "mental toughness" aspect of the real exam but I think it would still be valuable for you. I apologize if my understanding is incorrect, hence rendering this whole response moot.

I took the ME NCEES ME practice test (full 80 questions) under timed conditions last Saturday and am glad I did. It identified a couple of problem areas for me that I've been concentrating on ever since, and it helped my confidence a great deal. I missed two too many problems and would have failed had it been the real thing, but I'm glad I did it. Overall I discovered that the morning session was easier than I thought it would be, and the afternoon was harder. I feel like I have a little better understanding of what I can expect anyway, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 11, 2006)

> I took the ME NCEES ME practice test (full 80 questions)


where did you get the full 80 question exam?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 12, 2006)

That's a good question, I got it two years ago when I first applied to take the PE but my state's board took exception to some of my work experience and didn't let me take the exam then. I think I got it from "the other board" but I honestly don't remember. It's actually called "Mechanical Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions", but it's set up in the exam format with 40 morning questions and 40 questions in each of the afternoon depth topics.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a "the other board" AM exam and PM Geotech exam...but no solutions to it. Doh!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like you've got some potential toilet paper there.

:lmao:


----------



## VA_ENGR (Oct 12, 2006)

I took the Kaplan sample test a couple weeks back and found some things to work on.

I think the NCEES probs are good practice. Just be aware that the codes are different now on some things. The basic format and difficulty of the NCEES probs are similar to a real exam.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 12, 2006)

> I have a "the other board" AM exam and PM Geotech exam...but no solutions to it. Doh!


I have "the other board" sample exam. If you need the solution to your portion, let me know. It won't take long just to type A B C D..


----------



## GTScott (Oct 12, 2006)

Your offer is greatly appreciated. I sent you a message.


----------

